# yamaha or kawasaki bmx need help identifing



## swampy (Dec 15, 2009)

they may not even be yamaha or kawasaki, need help identifing. the wheel is a 20 inch araya.i also have matching shocks, the grips and tires look all factory. these parts have been in storage for years, i have more i ran out of room for pics. thank you for your help!


----------



## odds&sods (Dec 17, 2009)

The whole wheel fork bar assembly is from a 1976 Yamaha. The swing arm is familiar but I can't say for sure. But I know what it is not! It is not a Yamaha nor is it a Kawasaki!


----------



## swampy (Dec 17, 2009)

*thanx*

thank u i got alot of parts i want to sell and dont no what they are. if your interested let me no i have shocks and tons of other stuff from wheels to hubs to frames all old school.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 18, 2009)

i  think that swingarm is possibly from 
a raleigh rampar 1975 or so.


----------



## swampy (Dec 18, 2009)

i keep looking on ebay and never see any yamaha stuff, i have rear shocks and other goosnecks. any idea what any of it is worth?


----------



## Behind Bars Inc (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the Swing arm is Graco. Forks are Yamaha. Are the forks for sale?


----------



## EVELEAGLE1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks to me the front fork & tire (Shocks & tire, handle bars) is from a YAMAHA Model C
As for the Swing arm..i belive it's from a KAWASAKI bicycle.
Do you want to sale it?
  Kevin
jkaeagle1@aol.com


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's my Kawasaki for reference:


----------

